# Advice on Ebay Auction ending today - SVO Vistana Villages



## mlaw8 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have been looking for a 2bd LO at Vistana Villages (95,700 StarOptions) for some time. There is currently one on eBay that is ending today (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330150795696).

What would the consensus target price be? It is currently at $9,100.

Does anyone have any expereince with "Sellingtimeguys"? They are the ebay seller and are relatively new and I haven't been able to find alot about them on TUG.

The closing company is Timeshare-Title. I can't find much on them either. Any expereince?

Any help would be much appreciated as I obviously need to act fast.

Thanks in advance -Mark


----------



## bward (Aug 3, 2007)

Just be certain this isn't in the Amelia section of Vistana Villages.

If it is, you won't be able to use the Star Options. It's a voluntary section of the resort. 

You want either Bella or Key West. 

I didn't see it listed, but I scanned the listing, so it could be there. 

If it's not listed, and seeing how this auction is closing today, if you are serious about the listing, I'd pick up the phone and call. 

If this is in the mandatory section of VV, with all those Star Options, I think it's a good deal. Wish I saw this before I bought developer.

Good luck, 

bward


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 3, 2007)

Its rare to see the 95,700 staroption Vistana on e-bay. The price has to be near its peak already. I don't recall seeing a VV selling for over $10,000.

The 81,000 option versions have been selling between $5900 and $7800. These are based on completed, recent e-bay sales.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 4, 2007)

Ended at $10,400. Did anyone bid  ?


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 4, 2007)

there is a new SVV listed-2 week purchase together-can't imagine what it is going to go for.any ideas? i think he would have probably do better splitting them a nd have 2 auctions. in my opinion!!!! wish him luck


----------



## mlaw8 (Aug 4, 2007)

Can you please post a link to the auction you are referring to? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 4, 2007)

i am inept at links do here is what you do. ebay.com  hit  buy in the orner and then enter sheraton tmeshare hit enter and scroll down.


----------



## saluki (Aug 4, 2007)

I believe this is the one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/162K-STAROPTION...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This is listed as the Bella Section, so it should be mandatory.


----------



## mlaw8 (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link.

It raises some questions based on the fact that it looks to be two weeks on one deed. 

Does anyone know if the two weeks can be resold seperately in the future?

Can the weeks be reserved seperately either at VV or deposited as one or both with SVO?

Can the points from both units be used together (as advertised in the auction) even though it is a resale (as I understood it multiple resale weeks can not be combined)?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## armlem2 (Aug 5, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> Its rare to see the 95,700 staroption Vistana on e-bay. The price has to be near its peak already. I don't recall seeing a VV selling for over $10,000.
> 
> The 81,000 option versions have been selling between $5900 and $7800. These are based on completed, recent e-bay sales.





Actually, 2 have recently sold for over 10,000, one for over 11000.  I haven't seen any sell for less than 7200 on ebay, with annual 81000 staroptions. Just did completed search and lowest was a lockoff with 81000 for 7200 plus. They have mostly been running 7800-8800.  I have been looking for another since I bought mine last year for 6500. At what ever price in this range it is certainly the lowest costs into SVN and while no gaurantees it got me to Harborside this past July 4th.


----------



## saluki (Aug 7, 2007)

saluki said:


> I believe this is the one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/162K-STAROPTION...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> This is listed as the Bella Section, so it should be mandatory.



This 2-week listing got pulled by the eBay seller. Wonder if someone cut a deal offline?


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 7, 2007)

saluki said:


> This 2-week listing got pulled by the eBay seller. Wonder if someone cut a deal offline?



You would think they would at least give a chance to near the end of the auction.


----------

